
Mt. Gox trustee sold $500 mn in BTC; coincides with 3m low on Feb 6 - dmichulke
https://www.trustnodes.com/2018/03/07/mt-gox-trustee-sold-half-billion-dollars-worth-bitcoin-bitcoin-cash
======
dmichulke
Some other interesting info:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/matt_odell/status/971429396174209...](https://mobile.twitter.com/matt_odell/status/971429396174209027)

